

F.A.A. Approves iPads in Cockpits, But... Not for Passengers - harold
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/12/14/f-a-a-approves-ipads-in-cockpits-but-not-for-passengers/

======
cstross
Common misconceptions: the ban on using electronic devices during take-off and
landing is nothing to do with interference with aircraft systems, and
everything to do with facilitating prompt passenger evacuation in event of an
emergency. Books/magazines are allowed only because most people will abandon
them willingly; for some reason a large minority are unwilling to simply ditch
their SHINY!! if they have to leave the plane, which would result in faffing
around with the potential to cost time and lives.

(It's part of the broader issue of how we behave in crises; some people
freeze, some people continue to behave as if nothing untoward is happening --
only a minority behave appropriately, without training. And air passengers are
in general anything _but_ trained.)

Even the NYTimes falls for this canard regularly ...

